# Captain Morgan Tattoo



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Recently just turned 21 this past Tuesday and although I had enjoyed a few beverages before my birthday I was far from being considered a "drinker". Well made my first trip to the ABC store on my birthday and due to limited funds I only picked up 3 small airplane bottles, one of Captain Morgan Tattoo, One Wild Turkey Rare Breed, and one Yukon Jack. Of the three I chose I had only had the Yukon which I really enjoy ice cold on the rocks. I tried the Captain in a drink called "Fresh Ink" which is Tattoo and Sprite and I really really enjoyed the drink, so much that I scraped up enough money and picked up a 750ml bottle. (Around $19)

I am wondering who else has tried this type of rum and if so what are your opinions on it? Any good recipes? If you have had this beverage before what other types of drinks would you recommend? I am eager to try the original Captain but fear that will have to wait some time as I am in the middle of a job hunt. Things are looking better though so Ill just keep my fingers crossed. I look forward to hearing from some more experienced opinions.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not really a Captain Morgan fan but I drink Cruzan dark. Mix it with diet Dr. Pepper and all the flavors come out.
Also Cruzan is relatively inexpensive compared to other rums.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

My only experience with Captain Morgan was at a poker game with some friends years ago. Drank it mixed with Coke all night. Worst hangover I've ever had in my life. I can't even look at a bottle of that stuff now without feeling queasy.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't stand that stuff. I don't mind Captains regular spiced rum but that Tattoo was just downright sickening. Granted, I feel the same way about JD.

I'll stick with my scotch, bourbon and beer. layball:


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Not a really big fan of the tattoo either but if I am going to be drinking Captain Morgan then I prefer it with cream soda sounds like an odd drink but I had this served to me at a block party and it was so well proportioned and smooth that after 5-6 party cups I was feeling no pain until the next day when I had a hangover from hell.


----------

